# NVIDIA 480 + console problem

## rastabaddon

I have a strange problem with my console When my computer booting. 

After selecting the kernel in GRUB  console is terribly unreadable until XServer load. (NVIDIA drivers?) after then everything is fine.   

The console looks normal when i shutdown my computer.  

Example screenshots: 

[img] http://s29.postimg.org/dieo0hrfn/image.jpg [/ img] 

[img] http://s29.postimg.org/xvrk7acyr/image.jpg [/ img] 

[img] http://s29.postimg.org/c0admlc83/image.jpg [/ img] 

[img] http://s29.postimg.org/bg9l8i42r/image.jpg [/ img] 

[img] http://s29.postimg.org/xs2c4rwv7/image.jpg [/ img]   

At XServer my card works stable and no overheating, without any problems. Only this console.   

It may be that something I forgot to compile in to kernel.   

I have vesa framebuffer driver compiled in to kernel without nvidia-fb.   

I'll be grateful for pointing to the solution.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rastabaddon,

What is your display device?

It looks like during booting the display is overscanning/zooming the video signal, like a wide screen TV can to fit various formats to full screen.

Later, after video mode changes, it gets it right.

----------

## rastabaddon

Hi.  :Wink: 

Maybe you have right.

I have Dell display device (http://www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-e190s/pd)

What you think?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rastabaddon,

Thats a real computer display.  It will not have built in overscan unless you can find it on the on screen menu.

My Dell 2713 does not have it.

That leaves the kernel not detecting your display correctly or you have not set up vesafb correctly in grub.conf.

What does your 

```
$ dmesg | grep vesa

[    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=bcd0b621-2027-4471-ac26-99c5f95ee2d3 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=bcd0b621-2027-4471-ac26-99c5f95ee2d3 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

[    1.283133] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    1.283135] vesafb: scrolling: redraw
```

show ?

Also 

```
$ dmesg | grep fb0

[    0.746945] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7ffb000-0xf7ffbfff]

[    1.293776] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.461090] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.521369] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device
```

That tells that fb0, the console was vesa but was switched to nouveaufb.

Thats an error I need to fix.

The idea is to see how your framebuffer console is set up.

----------

## rastabaddon

Ok. Thanks, I found a solution and I fix it.

```

dmesg | grep vesa

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=792 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,maxvf:60,maxhf:65,noedid,1024x768-32@60

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 vga=792 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,maxvf:60,maxhf:65,noedid,1024x768-32@60

[    0.288359] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, GF100 Board - 10220000, Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

[    0.306080] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

[    0.306245] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.612651] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004f00000, using 14336k, total 14336k

[    0.612958] vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe9000000

[    0.613078] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.613210] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.613294] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.613827] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe9000000, mapped to 0xffffc90005d80000, using 6144k, total 14336k

[   14.497466] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

```

I add noedid and maxvf:60,maxhf:65 to kernel command line and now is right.

Thanks NeddySeagoon  :Wink: 

Raf

----------

